# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  AO/DI - internet isdn always on???

## μάκης

Χαιρετώ

Μήπως πήρε το αυτί σας για τυχόν υποστήριξη του δ καναλιού του νέτμοντ στα 9600 για μόνιμη σύνδεση ή θα περιμένουμε πολύ ακόμα??.
 :Worthy:  :Crying:

----------


## t300

Είχες ακούσει τίποτα; Δε νομίζω να έχουν σκοπό να ασχοληθούν με κάτι τέτοιο τη στιγμή που καλά-καλά δεν μπορούν να προσφέρουν σωστό adsl.

----------


## chatasos

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει λόγος να γίνει τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή...
Το "κόστος" των αλλαγών είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερο από το κέρδος που θα προκύψει απο αυτές.

----------


## gravis

[quote=μάκης]Χαιρετώ

Μήπως πήρε το αυτί σας για τυχόν υποστήριξη του δ καναλιού του νέτμοντ στα 9600 για μόνιμη σύνδεση ή θα περιμένουμε πολύ ακόμα??.
 :Worthy:  :Crying: [/quote

Θα περιμένεις αιωνια, δεν προκειται να ασχοληθουν αλλο με το ISDN, ουτε οιι Providers θα κανουν τις αναλογες επενδυσεις, το μελλον στην Ελλαδα ειναι DSL

----------


## μάκης

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.
Συμφωνώ οτι το μέλλον είναι το dsl αλλά μέχρι το "μέλλον" να γίνει πραγματικότητα, πρέπει να ασχοληθούμε και λίγο με το παρόν και το τόσο πολυδιαφημιζόμενο ελέφαντα που περπατάει στα καλώδια.
Δυστυχώς το σύνολο της επικράτειας δεν καλύπτεται απο την τεχνολογία dsl...

----------

